# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  إلتهاب الدودة الزائدة

## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الدودة الزائدة يعد من أكثر الأمراض و الألتهابات الشائعة في مجتمعنا  


تعريفه :  
مرض يصيب الزائدة الدودية نتيجة عدوى تسببها البكتريا  
المسببات :

يسبب هذا المرض عدوى بكتيرية، فتتورم الزائدة الدودية وتمتلئ بالصديد. وقد يسري الصديد الى غشائها الخارجي، فيصير خراجاً أو تنفجر الزائدة الدودية، فتنتشر العدوى بأجزاء الجسم المحيطة بالموضع. ويتسبب ذلك في التهاب الغشاء المبطن لتجويف البطن (التهاب الصفاق)  
الأعراض :  
تبدأ أعراض التهاب الزائدة الدودية عادة بألم في منطقة السرة، ثم يتحول الى أسفل الجانب الأيمن من البطن. ولا يسبب ألماً مستمراً في البداية، إذ يشتد ويخف، ثم، ما يلبث أن يستمر، فيصاب الموضع الخارجي بالحساسية عند لمسه. وتتقلص عضلات البطن ، ويصاب المريض عادة بالغثيان وارتفاع درجة الحرارة. ويظهر قياس الدم زيادة في الخلايا البيضاء.  
العلاج:  
من المهم جداً امتناع الشخص الذي تظهر عليه أعراض التهاب الزائدة الدودية، عن تعاطي أي نوع من الملينات أو المسهلات، كزيت الخروع. كما يجب منع المسهلات عمن يشكو ألماً في البطن، لاحتمال أن يكون ذلك التهاباً في الزائدة الدودية، فتسبب هذه الأدوية انفجارها، وتلويث البطن بالجراثيم. بل يجب أن يبقى المريض ساكناً ويستدعى الطبيب فوراً. والعلاج المألوف لالتهاب الزائدة الدودية الحاد، هو ازالتها بعملية جراحية، تعرف بعملية استئصال الزائدة الدودية. وفي الحالات الخفيفة قد تلتئم الالتهابات تلقائياً وقد تعود بعض أعراض الالتهاب مرات عديدة 0 
تطور الفحص : 

نجح علماء طب في تطوير فحص جديد لالتهاب الزائدة الدودية، قد 



ينقذ مئات المرضى من العمليات الجراحية غير الضرورية، من خلال



الكشف عن وجود مادة في البول، تحدد ما اذا كان مغص البطن الشديد 


متسبب فعلا عن الزائدة الملتهبة أم لا. 


وأوضح الأطباء أنه في حال وجود هذه المادة، يهرع الجراحون



لاستئصال العضو. أما في حال عدم وجودها، فإن ذلك يدل على أن  


سببا آخرا وراء الألم، مشيرين إلى أن تقنيات التشخيص الحالية بعيدة  


كل البعد عن الكمال، لأن الكثير من الأمراض قد تسبب نفس أعراض 


التهاب الزائدة، إلا أنه في 30 في المائة من الحالات، يضطر 


الجراحون لفتح بطن المريض ليجدوا أن الزائدة لا تزال سليمة  


ومعافاة!. 


وأوضح الأطباء أن الزائدة هي امتداد صغير يشبه الدودة، ملتصق 



بالأمعاء الغليظة، ووظيفتها لم تتضح حتى الآن، إلا أن التهابها قد 


يسبب نوبات شديدة من ألم البطن، وقد يسوء هذا الألم ويشتد بعد عدة 


ساعات، فترتفع درجة حرارة المريض، ويشعر بالتعب والغثيان. 


وتشمل الفحوصات الروتينية لمثل هذه الحالة، عينة من الدم أو البول، 


وقياس مستويات كريات الدم البيضاء، التي يزداد عددها كدليل على  


وجود التهاب أو انتان، إضافة إلى فحص بطن المريض بالضغط عليه، 


لتحديد مصدر الألم، وبالتالي إخضاع المريض لعملية جراحية بالقطع 


في أسفل البطن، بمقدار انشين، واستئصال الزائدة تحت تخدير عام،  


ويحتاج المريض للإقامة في المستشفى لحوالي ثلاث أيام بعد العملية. 


الجهاز الجديد الذي سيريح المرضى 



أما الفحص الجديد فيكشف عن وجود مادة كيميائية معينة يطلقها  


الجسم، عند وجود التهاب في الزائدة الدودية، ويمكن تحديدها في بول 


المريض خلال ساعات من بدء الأعراض، في فحص يستغرق 15  


دقيقة فقط. 


وأوضح الباحثون أن هذا الفحص الذي أطلق عليه اسم "آبي تيست"، 


ويتوقع أن يتوافر في بريطانيا قريبا .. 


(تبون الصراحة يعني نحن بعد 10 ساعات على الأقل يوصلنا الجهاز !!! ) 


مصمم ليستخدم كمرجع  


لفحوصات الدم، وهو سهل الاستخدام، وقليل التكلفة، ودقته عالية  


تتراوح بين 80 إلى 90 في المائة. 


وإذا كانت نتيجة هذا الفحص سلبية، وعدد خلايا الدم البيضاء طبيعية، 


ينصح بإبقاء المريض تحت الملاحظة مدة 24 ساعة، وإعادة إجراء  


الفحص له بعد عدة ساعات



معلومات زيادة:
أسباب حدوث التهاب الدودة الزائدة غير واضحة(من الأسباب انحباس بعض الفضلات في الدودة الزائدة و نمو البكتريا فيها), و قد يحصل الالتهاب بدون مقدمات, و قد يحدث في جميع الأعمار و بالخصوص الأطفال و المراهقين. نسبة حدوثه عند الذكور أكثر من الإناث. 
التهاب الدودة الزائدة يعتبر من الحالات الطارئة و التي تتطلب جراحة عاجلة و ذلك لتجنب المضاعفات التي قد تنجم من تأخير العلاج. 
المسألة الأساسية تكون في التشخيص, إذ أن المريض لا يأتي للطبيب قائلا أنه مصاب بالتهاب الدودة الزائدة, بل يأتي بأعراض مختلفة مثل آلام في البطن, و الحمى و الغثيان و القيء و الاسهال, و هي أعراض لأمراض عديدة غير التهاب الدودة الزائدة. 
و ليس هناك فحص سريري أو مختبري يمكن أن يشخص التهاب الدودة الزائدة لوحده, لذلك على الطبيب أن يعتمد على المعلومات التي أخذها عن المريض و الأعراض التي يعاني منها, بالإضافة إلى الفحص السريري حيث أن هناك بعض التغيرات تزيد من احتمالية وجود الالتهاب, بالاضافة إلى بعض الفحوصات الطبية. 
كل هذه العوامل يستعملها الطبيب لاتخاذ قرار تشخيص التهاب الدودة الزائدة, و بالتالي قرار القيام بالعملية بدون تأخير. 
التأكد بالفعل بأن تشخيص التهاب الدودة الزائدة صحيح 100 % يكون أثناء العملية و ذلك برؤية آثار الالتهاب على الدودة الزائدة بالعين المجردة أو بعد ارسال عينة الدودة الزائدة بعد استئصالها للفحص النسيجي تحت المجهر. 
إنفجار الدودة: 
أما بالنسبة إلى انفجار الدودة الزائدة فهو يعني ببساطة أن الالتهاب الشديد في الدودة الزائدة أدى إلى حدوث ثقب في الأمعاء و بالتالي انتشار الفضلات و البكتريا في البطن و بالتالي انتشار الالتهاب في كل البطن و هذا ما يسمى بالانجليزي Peritonitis , و هو التهاب خطير قد يؤدي إلى مضاعفات خطيرة و الوفاة (as a result of septic shock ) إن لم يعالج بالطريقة الصحيحة. 
و علاج انفجار الدودة الزائدة يحتاج أيضا عملية جراحية بالإضافة لتنظيف البطن, و العلاج بالمضادات الحيوية. 



أبعد الله عنكم البلايا والأمراض 
ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته 
منقول

----------


## سنين

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه 
ونرجو المزيد "دكتوره" :icon30:  :icon30:  :icon30:

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم 

مشكور أخوي على تواجدك 

الله دكتورة مرة واحده 

تشكر ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

سلمت يداك غاليتي امل الظهور
طرح مفيد
يعطيكِ الله العافيه يالغلا :embarrest:

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على الحضور المتميز 

تسلمي

----------

